# Temperature intolerance



## Jody (30 Nov 2022)

I have become very intolerant to cold over the last couple of years but this seems to now be getting more extreme. 

To give you an idea, the office I'm working in is 20 degrees and whilst not tropical is a decent temperature. My colleagues are 50/50 split between just wearing a shirt of whether they have a fleece on. However I'm currently sat here in a fleece, with my jacket on and having to wrap my legs in another jacket as it feels like they are have ice packs attached to them. My jeans feel warm to touch but that's not what signal is getting to my brain. As you can imagine people are taking the p*ss out of me as if I'm making this up.

I can lay in a hot bath for 20 minutes and feel cold in my core, goosebumps and all over body shivers. Laying in bed and my skin is warm/hot to the touch but i'm still feeling cold. Feet and hands are bloody freezing. You get the idea

I'm cold all the time and there are only so many layers I can put on.

Other oddities are like when I ran my hands under the cold tap last week it felt like someone was pouring boiling water on them. 

I know the advice is going to be check with your doctor but I've fallen out with him

Anyone else suffer with this or have any ideas?


----------



## PK99 (30 Nov 2022)

https://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/why-am-i-cold

https://www.health.com/mind-body/why-am-i-always-cold


----------



## vickster (30 Nov 2022)

Jody said:


> I have become very intolerant to cold over the last couple of years but this seems to now be getting more extreme.
> 
> To give you an idea, the office I'm working in is 20 degrees and whilst not tropical is a decent temperature. My colleagues are 50/50 split between just wearing a shirt of whether they have a fleece on. However I'm currently sat here in a fleece, with my jacket on and having to wrap my legs in another jacket as it feels like they are have ice packs attached to them. My jeans feel warm to touch but that's not what signal is getting to my brain. As you can imagine people are taking the p*ss out of me as if I'm making this up.
> 
> ...



See a different doctor If you can, get some blood tests done. Even go private if you can’t see someone else on NHS?


----------



## Jody (30 Nov 2022)

PK99 said:


> https://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/why-am-i-cold
> 
> https://www.health.com/mind-body/why-am-i-always-cold



All a possibility 

My Uncle had anemia for a while and had to take iron tablets. His diet was a limited as mine so it's a possibility

My Mum had thyroid issues which needed a radioactive tablet to sort out and has also recently developed type 2 diabetes. Don't know how as her diet was always impeccable with no sugary drinks, alcohol or junk food. I've checked my blood sugars a few times recently and it's where it needs to be.


----------



## T4tomo (30 Nov 2022)

Jody said:


> I know the advice is going to be check with your doctor but I've fallen out with him



Who's going to have the last laugh if you don't go?

unless its practice with only one doctor, just as to see one of the others


----------



## Jody (30 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> See a different doctor If you can, get some blood tests done. Even go private if you can’t see someone else on NHS?



It's a nightmare at our doctors. 12,000 people and two doctors both working part time at 3 days a week 

Looking like I'll have to try and get an appointment.


----------



## Jody (30 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Who's going to have the last laugh if you don't go?
> 
> unless its practice with only one doctor, just as to see one of the others



I know. There is one issue i've put off for over 6 years now. 

It’ll end up being “put another jumper on if your cold” or “everyone feels cold sometimes”


----------



## T4tomo (30 Nov 2022)

"Here lies Jody, we chilled our beers on the stubborn old git"


----------



## vickster (30 Nov 2022)

Jody said:


> All a possibility
> 
> My Uncle had anemia for a while and had to take iron tablets. His diet was a limited as mine so it's a possibility
> 
> My Mum had thyroid issues which needed a radioactive tablet to sort out and has also recently developed type 2 diabetes. Don't know how as her diet was always impeccable with no sugary drinks, alcohol or junk food. I've checked my blood sugars a few times recently and it's where it needs to be.



Why is your diet limited?
take some iron, see if it helps?
get the blood tests privately if you’d prefer


----------



## Jody (30 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> "Here lies Jody, we chilled our beers on the stubborn old git"



Middle aged  and yes I can be stubborn. Apparently it's a thing with Capricorns.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Nov 2022)

Jody said:


> Middle aged  and yes I can be stubborn. Apparently it's a thing with Capricorns.



When it comes to health, to be stubburn is to be stupid.
Sorry Jody to say it how it is. But that's how people get seriously ill or worse when they don't go to see a doctor.
Especially as one gets older.


----------



## Jody (30 Nov 2022)

vickster said:


> Why is your diet limited?
> take some iron, see if it helps?
> get the blood tests privately if you’d prefer



It's an eating disorder  I've had issues with food since I was a toddler. 

Another thing on my list to get sorted.

I think my partner has some Iron sachets left from when she was preggers so worth a try.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Nov 2022)

welcome to my world ;(
I can be sweating , good gloves on and my hands can still be white .On sunday it was 10 c and even though i was hot and i had some winter gloves on my fingers had gone white and the only way to get blood going again was to put them under the hot tap where i have to move the water about as you see areas of colour returning but you need to do each bit as the colour doesnt return unless i do


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2022)

Jody said:


> I know. There is one issue i've put off for over 6 years now.
> 
> It’ll end up being “put another jumper on if your cold” or “everyone feels cold sometimes”


How are you when the temperature goes the other way?
Going by same "rules" as in your first post.


----------



## Jody (30 Nov 2022)

Bought some Feroglobin @vickster. Wish me luck as it smells like the vitamin tablets forced on me when i was young. Not sure I'm going to be able to take it without being sick 



cyberknight said:


> welcome to my world ;(
> I can be sweating , good gloves on and my hands can still be white .On sunday it was 10 c and even though i was hot and i had some winter gloves on my fingers had gone white and the only way to get blood going again was to put them under the hot tap where i have to move the water about as you see areas of colour returning but you need to do each bit as the colour doesnt return unless i do



Not nice. Is that Reynauds? Its strange when you're so hot riding and your hands/feet are hurting as they are that cold. It's awful


----------



## Jody (30 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> How are you when the temperature goes the other way?
> Going by same "rules" as in your first post.



Not sure how to answer this one. 

I'm almost exclusively cold but when I eventually warm up I go straight over to being too hot. 

By 3-4pm today I was warming up, core felt warm and I felt like I'd soon start sweating but my hands and feet were still really cold. When I took the jacket off my legs they went straight beck to feeling like they had ice packs on again.


----------



## Jody (30 Nov 2022)

ianrauk said:


> When it comes to health, to be stubburn is to be stupid.
> Sorry Jody to say it how it is. But that's how people get seriously ill or worse when they don't go to see a doctor.
> Especially as one gets older.



Don't be sorry. I appreciate the people who say it as it is.


----------



## presta (30 Nov 2022)

ianrauk said:


> When it comes to health, to be stubburn is to be stupid.
> Sorry Jody to say it how it is. But that's how people get seriously ill or worse when they don't go to see a doctor.
> Especially as one gets older.



How the other half live. It must be nice for you to live in a world that's that simple.


----------



## Randomnerd (30 Nov 2022)

Go see the quack, Jody. 
I wouldn’t trust this shower with my health.
Mind you, it’s a close run thing: my clinician‘s more slippery than a jellyfish in an oil slick.


----------



## Jody (30 Nov 2022)

Randomnerd said:


> Go see the quack, Jody.



Docs is looking like the way forward but I'm going to give this god awful iron a pop first.


----------



## vickster (30 Nov 2022)

Jody said:


> Bought some Feroglobin @vickster. Wish me luck as it smells like the vitamin tablets forced on me when i was young. Not sure I'm going to be able to take it without being sick
> 
> 
> 
> Not nice. Is that Reynauds? Its strange when you're so hot riding and your hands/feet are hurting as they are that cold. It's awful



Fingers crossed, be prepared for black poo


----------



## Jody (30 Nov 2022)

I don't care what colour it is if I'm warm again.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2022)

How does your actual body temperature compare to the way you feel? Granted getting a core temperature my be a little hard.

I'm with everyone else on this, and that's get yourself checked over. Especially if physical temperature is close to how you're feeling.


----------



## Jameshow (30 Nov 2022)

Jody said:


> It's an eating disorder  I've had issues with food since I was a toddler.
> 
> Another thing on my list to get sorted.
> 
> I think my partner has some Iron sachets left from when she was preggers so worth a try.



Can't you just give her a hug!💗


----------



## Jody (30 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> How does your actual body temperature compare to the way you feel? Granted getting a core temperature my be a little hard.
> 
> I'm with everyone else on this, and that's get yourself checked over. Especially if physical temperature is close to how you're feeling.



I see what you're saying now. 

My actual core temperature seems fine. If anything I feel1 my chest or neck and it's warm. I feel really cold but my body is warm. If that makes sense.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Nov 2022)

Jody said:


> Bought some Feroglobin @vickster. Wish me luck as it smells like the vitamin tablets forced on me when i was young. Not sure I'm going to be able to take it without being sick
> 
> 
> 
> Not nice. Is that Reynauds? Its strange when you're so hot riding and your hands/feet are hurting as they are that cold. It's awful



yes 
its getting worse , i am going to try to get in at the doctors again next week


----------



## Jody (30 Nov 2022)

cyberknight said:


> yes
> its getting worse , i am going to try to get in at the doctors again next week



Good luck and hope you get something sorted.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2022)

Jody said:


> I see what you're saying now.
> 
> My actual core temperature seems fine. If anything I feel1 my chest or neck and it's warm. I feel really cold but my body is warm. If that makes sense.


My worry, with you saying you felt cold to the core, was the possibility of hypothermia setting in, and you taking as "just how you feel normally".
More so with colder weather on the way.


----------



## Jameshow (30 Nov 2022)

Jody said:


> I see what you're saying now.
> 
> My actual core temperature seems fine. If anything I feel1 my chest or neck and it's warm. I feel really cold but my body is warm. If that makes sense.



Have you taken a temp reading? 

I'd suggest you do, a pharmacy will go it if you don't have one,you can buy one for £10. 

If it's peripheral temp, I'd suggest it's not so serious but needs seeing to asap.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2022)

presta said:


> How the other half live. It must be nice for you to live in a world that's that simple.


There's nothing simple about a body that doesn't want to warm up, to a suitable feeling temperature for the person involved. We can all offer various bits of different information, but I doubt any of us are actually qualified to say what is wrong.

The easiest way for someone to get a qualified answer, is to see someone who is qualified.


----------



## notmyrealnamebutclose (7 Jan 2023)

Sounds like poor circulation and possibly narrowing of your blood vessels in the hands and fingers, feet & toes
Maybe try squeezing a foam ball in your hands or something similar, keep them more active


----------



## Jody (8 Jan 2023)

notmyrealnamebutclose said:


> Sounds like poor circulation and possibly narrowing of your blood vessels in the hands and fingers, feet & toes
> Maybe try squeezing a foam ball in your hands or something similar, keep them more active



As an update to this. I've been working my way through some iron/vitamin supplement and whilst I still occasionally feel cold at the extremities, it's no where as bad as before. The cold core/trunk feeling has gone away also.

Not sure if I need to get this checked out or just carry on with the iron.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Jan 2023)

Jody said:


> Not sure if I need to get this checked out


You do know the answer to this,


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Jan 2023)

T4tomo said:


> "Here lies Jody, we chilled our beers on the stubborn old git"



Wouldn’t you chill your beers in the Jody chest freezer ?


----------



## cyberknight (8 Jan 2023)

Jody said:


> As an update to this. I've been working my way through some iron/vitamin supplement and whilst I still occasionally feel cold at the extremities, it's no where as bad as before. The cold core/trunk feeling has gone away also.
> 
> Not sure if I need to get this checked out or just carry on with the iron.



worth a shot im currently taking joint supplement vitamins / cod liver oil might try some iron too as mines getting worse


----------



## Jameshow (8 Jan 2023)

Jody said:


> As an update to this. I've been working my way through some iron/vitamin supplement and whilst I still occasionally feel cold at the extremities, it's no where as bad as before. The cold core/trunk feeling has gone away also.
> 
> Not sure if I need to get this checked out or just carry on with the iron.



Why not book a nurse appt they can do bloods etc which should show up anything serious.


----------



## Jody (8 Jan 2023)

Phaeton said:


> You do know the answer to this,



I do. No doubt it'll get put off for a little 
while.




Jameshow said:


> Why not book a nurse appt they can do bloods etc which should show up anything serious.



That's about the only choice. Currently 2 doctors doing 2.5 days each for a town of 10,000. Almost impossible to see anyone other than a nurse.

The issue is, have I altered the bloods now I've been taking vitamins and iron?


----------



## classic33 (Monday at 22:37)

Jody said:


> I do. No doubt it'll get put off for a little
> while.
> 
> 
> ...


You might have changed "your bloods", but you still haven't got rid of the problem. I'd say it's worth a go, it might just be something simple you've not thought about.


----------

